# Vapor Trail bow string....



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Does anyone on here have any experience with vapor trail bow strings? I ordered one last week and recieved it in three days....looks to be a quality string just wondering if anyone has any info on their performance


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I have never heard of them.. let us know how they work.. If you want some good technical info on archery check out archerytalk.com .... an awesome archery only site


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Chippewa....i checked out archerytalk.com. Fantastic resource for bowhunting information!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

well I just took my bow in to get a tune up and needed a new string.. the pro recomended the vapor trail strings because they come pre stretched and are very good quality... I got it all set up now with new strings and cables and a new wisker biscuit... I just got it back before I went on vacation so I havnt been able to shoot it much yet but I had a 2" group at 20yds with the first 6 arrows at the shop after being set up....


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

have not heard of them but there is a local guy jesse berthold in ne ohio that builds excellent strings they too are pre stretched. check them out at viperxstrings.com


----------

